
Show HN: Verdaccio – Open-Source Lightweight private NPM proxy registry - sheetjs
https://www.verdaccio.org/
======
kroltan
The company I work on (quite small, 15ish people) uses this, mainly as a
replacement for the outdated Sinopia. Works just great, with seamless
proxying, and makes it quite faster since we run it on the internal network.
Even NPM modules get cached. Which is very handy given we cannot use Yarn or
PNPM.

~~~
pouta
Now I'm curious why...

~~~
kroltan
Me too.

------
spankalee
On the Polymer project we used a private Verdaccio server to test out
automatically converting and publishing ~100 packages from Bower and HTML
imports to npm and JS modules.

It was pretty indispensable to be able to try out such automation without
spamming real npm with 100s of sometimes broken packages.

------
steve_taylor
If you’re interested in deploying your own Verdaccio instance easily on
DigitalOcean with auto-renewing Lets Encrypt certs, I have a cloud-config.yml
generator:

[https://github.com/steve-taylor/artifact-server-
config](https://github.com/steve-taylor/artifact-server-config)

It also deploys Artifactory OSS and a Docker registry, but you can quite
easily rip all that out.

All you have to do is create a RancherOS instance with the generated cloud-
config.yml pasted into the User Data field (and you’ll need to provide an SSH
key, of course).

------
majodev
We at allaboutapps are using verdaccio since ~1year, primary for centrally
publishing our internal packages (e.g. our whole base backend stack) and
testing packages before actually releasing them to the wild. Typically yarn
interacts with it, never encounted any problem.

The proxy has also been a handy feature for us to mitigate the risk of broken
builds due to now unpublished packages from the official npm (though this
shouldn't be a problem anymore). Can really recommend it.

------
neuland
From the docs, it looks like this has support to proxy package downloads from
NPM. But, it's not clear if this is cached or not.

Does anyone know if it's possible to use this as a cache for installing
packages from [https://registry.npmjs.org/](https://registry.npmjs.org/)?

I have something exactly like this setup on my laptop to proxy PyPI and allow
installing packages from cache when I'm offline or in the rare PyPI outage.

Edit: It has cache, but I mean does it use the cache if NPM is down or I'm
offline.

~~~
sheetjs
Yes, this is the default setting:
[https://www.verdaccio.org/docs/en/uplinks.html](https://www.verdaccio.org/docs/en/uplinks.html)

------
Raed667
We have been using Verdaccio for a short time to host some private React
components. It was a very easy and simple integration.

------
brazzledazzle
Does this use couchdb the way NPM seems to?

~~~
doublerebel
If you're looking for that, try smart-private-npm.

------
IloveHN84
Why not sonatype nexus?

~~~
steve_taylor
I’m interested in trying it. As far as I know, it’s the _only_ free and open
source multi-format build artifact repository.

